# Resident Evil 7 - Grafikeinstellung(en)



## -Paxton- (27. Januar 2017)

Hi Leute...,

ich habe mir das Resi 7 geholt, komme aber irgendwie mit den Grafikeinstellungen nicht zurecht...

Bzw. sind für mich gewisse Einstellungen "neu", also ich habe von diesen vorher noch nie gehört...

Was ist / macht z.B. die Mesh-Qualität? Oder Lens Flare? Oder Chromatische Aberration?

Ich habe diese 3 Einstellungen mal ein, bzw. aus geschalten, sehe jedoch keinen Unterschied...

Auch die Rendering-Methode ist so eine Sache. Auf "Interlacing" sieht das Bild matschig aus, läuft aber flüssig. Auf "Normal" ist das Bild schärfer, laggt dann aber.

Und mit der "Skalierung der Auflösung", kann man die Grafikqualität noch ein wenig anheben, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe...!?

Obwohl das Game (in meinen Augen) bei weiten keine Grafikbombe ist (BF1 läuft auf "Ultra" komplett flüssig), habe ich immer wieder Frameeinbrüche.

Hier mal meine momentanen Grafikeinstellungen und meine Hardware:
(*Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich es ruckelfrei zum laufen bring*).

*Spiel:*

Auflösung: 1920x1080

Frequenz: 59,94Hz

Sichtfeld: 80°

Bildrate: 60

V-Sync: Ein

Rendering-Methode: Interlacing

Skalierung der Auflösung: 1,7

Texturenqualität: Sehr hoch

Texturenfilter: Sehr hoch

Mesh-Qualität: Sehr hoch

Anti-Aliasing: TAA

Bewegungsunschärfe: Aus

Effekte: Hoch

Schärfentiefe: Ein

Schattenqualität: Hoch

Dynamische Schatten: Ein

Schatten-Cache: Aus

Umgebungsverdeckung: HBAO+

Bloom: Aus

Lens Flare: Ein

Volumetrisches Licht: Hoch

Reflektionen: Ein

Volumenstreuung: Ein

Chromatische Aberration: Ein


*Mein System:*

Intel Core i7 4770K @3,50 GHz

16GB DDR3 Kingston

GTX 980 OC 4GB



Fall´s weitere Infos benötigt werden, reiche ich diese gerne nach.

*Danke für eure Hilfe!*


----------



## DonBongJohn (27. Januar 2017)

Mach mal die Skalierung der Auflösung auf 1! 
Du spielst gerade in einer Auflösung zwischen 1440p und 4K.
Dein Videospeicher von 4GB ist auch nur für die Texturenqualität Mittel ausreichend.

Wenn das noch nicht reichen sollte, würde ich als erstes die unterschiedlichen Anit-Aliasing Modi ausprobieren.

Immer noch nicht genug fps dann geht es ans eingemachte:
Andere Umgebungsverdeckung (Das höchste muss nicht immer das beste sein, ist eher ne Einstellung für persönliche Vorlieben, braucht aber dennoch einiges an Leistung)
volumetrisches Licht auf Mittel stellen (sofern möglich, habe das Spiel nicht).
Schattenqualität auf Mittel stellen

Was chromatische Aberration und Lens flares (achte auf die Laternenmasten) sind erklärt dieses Video ganz gut. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k73Dwgzatio


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2017)

-Paxton- schrieb:


> Hi Leute...,
> 
> ich habe mir das Resi 7 geholt, komme aber irgendwie mit den Grafikeinstellungen nicht zurecht...
> 
> ...


 Also, Mesh-Qualität gibt es auch bei anderen Games, das steht normalerweise dafür, wie detailliert weiter entferne Objekte dargestellt werden, und ob überhaupt. Bei niedriger Qualität "poppen" Dinge plötzlich auf, sobald du auf (nur als Beispiel! ) 50m rankommst, und bei 50,5m verschwinden sie, damit man Rechenpower spart. Bei mittel sind die Gegenstände dann vielleicht noch bis 100m Abstand da, aber dann ggf. mit weniger detaillierter Qualität. usw.

 Lens-Flare sind diese "Blendeffekte" einer Linse bei starkem Licht, wo sich dann auch runde Lichtflecken ergeben - kann man schwer erklären, aber so was halt wie hier auf dem Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Chromatische Aberration kommt an sich aus der Fotographie - da hast du durch die Wellenlängen des Lichts (jede Farbe hat ja eine andere) und den Weg durch die Linse manchmal leichte Farbveränderungen. Ich vermute, dass das im Spiel dann eine "echte" Kamera usw. besser simulieren soll.




> Ich habe diese 3 Einstellungen mal ein, bzw. aus geschalten, sehe jedoch keinen Unterschied...


 es kann gut sein, dass du entweder nicht wusstest, worauf du achten sollst, oder dass es selbst bei niedrig/aus trotzdem noch die Effekte gibt, nur eben nicht zu 100% "korrekt" berechnet. zB nen Lens Effekt kannst du auch einfach so einfügen, ohne dabei genau zu berechnen, ob es optisch-physikalisch wirklich korrekt ist, 



> Auch die Rendering-Methode ist so eine Sache. Auf "Interlacing" sieht das Bild matschig aus, läuft aber flüssig. Auf "Normal" ist das Bild schärfer, laggt dann aber.


 ich glaub bei interlace "springt" die Berechnung von Teil zu Teile anstatt das das Bild von Zeile 1 bis 1080 in der "korrekten" Reihenfolge berechnet wird. 



> Und mit der "Skalierung der Auflösung", kann man die Grafikqualität noch ein wenig anheben, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe...!?


 kann sein, aber das frisst dann Leistung, denn da wird das Bild intern so berechnet, als hättest du einen Monitor mit viel mehr Auflösung, und dann wird das Ergebnis runtergerechnet. Das sieht dann etwas besser aus, weil du unter Umständen einige Details berechnen konntest, die in der normalen Auflösung GAR nicht zu sehen waren. Und selbst wenn die durchs Runterrechnen dann nicht mehr so scharf sind, sind sie halt immer noch da. 




> Obwohl das Game (in meinen Augen) bei weiten keine Grafikbombe ist (BF1 läuft auf "Ultra" komplett flüssig), habe ich immer wieder Frameeinbrüche.


 naja, es ist noch ganz neu - kann sein, dass da noch ein Patch oder neue Treiber kommen. Evlt. will das Game auch aber auch mehr 4GB Grafik-RAM, wenn man hohe Einstellungen nutzt? Vor allem Texturen sind heutzutage manchmal so, dass "mittel" schon super aussieht und "hoch" das frühere "Ultra-Mega-XXX" ist   

 Ich vermute, dass es bei Dir vlt an der Skalierung liegt, denn das kann viel Leistung fressen. Bei 1,7 hast du quasi 70% mehr Pixel zu berechnen. Und auch beim Antialiasing würde ich mal verschiedene Optionen testen, denn AA kann massiv Leistung fressen, und manchmal ist eine andere Art von AA viel Ressourcenschonender.


*edit* und siehe auch die Hinweise von John, die standen da noch nicht, als ich den Thread öffnete


----------



## -Paxton- (27. Januar 2017)

Ich bedanke mich herzlichst für eure Antworten, bzw. Erklärungen!

Vor allem für die Mühe, es wirklich detailliert zu erklären..., top!

Und vor allem interessant!

Ich fang dann gleich mal bei der Skalierung an und melde mich dann nochmal, zwecks Resultat...


----------



## -Paxton- (27. Januar 2017)

Ich war jetzt noch nicht InGame, aber schon in den Grafik-Optionen ist es wahnsinn, was die Rendering-Methode und die Skalierung ausmachen...<br><br><img src="http://forum.pcgames.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=13684&stc=1" attachmentid="13684" alt="" id="vbattach_13684" class="previewthumb"> <img src="http://forum.pcgames.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=13685&stc=1" attachmentid="13685" alt="" id="vbattach_13685" class="previewthumb"> <img src="http://forum.pcgames.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=13686&stc=1" attachmentid="13686" alt="" id="vbattach_13686" class="previewthumb"> <img src="http://forum.pcgames.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=13687&stc=1" attachmentid="13687" alt="" id="vbattach_13687" class="previewthumb">


----------



## -Paxton- (28. Januar 2017)

So, nun das Endergebnis:

Die Rendering-Methode und die Skalierung sind tatsächlich die beiden Hauptfaktoren, ob das Spiel laggt oder nicht.

Rendering-Methode: Interlacing + Skalierung: 1
= Ultra flüssig, aber Grafik auf PS3 Niveau (wenn überhaupt)...

Rendering-Methode: Normal + Skalierung: 1
= Flüssig, aber Grafik für PC Verhältnisse eher mäßig...

Rendering-Methode: Normal + Skalierung: 1,2
= Optimal! Flüssig und optisch Ok. Nicht umwerfend, aber Ok. (Ab 1,3 hat es angefangen zu ruckeln).


Anti-Aliasing hat bei mir nur optisch eine Rolle gespielt...

TAA macht die Kanten wirklich glatt, aber es wird ein "Blur-Filter" angewandt, der das Bild unscharf macht (kommt mir zumindest so vor).
FXAA lässt das Bild wieder scharf wirken (gerade bei "Glanz-Effekten"), jedoch sind die Kanten alles andere als glatt.
Also nimmt man die Mischung aus beiden FXAA + TAA und schon sieht es gut aus. (Ist halt dann wirklich eine Mischung, also eine Kombi aus beiden).

Aber wie gesagt..., jetzt sieht es gut aus und ruckelt nicht mehr! 

Also das was ich wollte!

Danke nochmal DonBongJohn und Herbboy für eure Hilfe!

Alles Gute und bis bald...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2017)

Dann viel Spaß beim Gruseln


----------

